# Recommended tank size?



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

What a good tank size be for a 10" redbelly? I have a spare 25 gallon laying around and was wondering if that would be good. Thanks!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piraya33 said:


> What a good tank size be for a 10" redbelly? I have a spare 25 gallon laying around and was wondering if that would be good. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be good ok for a holding tank , but not for any long amount of time .


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

this topic most be moved 
wrong place


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

a 25 wouldnt cut it for long, esp. at 10"


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya id say 30 will be coo


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

40 gallon


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya 40g would be the best, but if ur getin a 40g u might as well get a 55g tank and add somethin else in there


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a 10" redbelly should be in a 55g. trust me. i had a 8-9" tern in my 60g and it seemed to fit just right.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow when is some1 gonnamove this topic


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> wow when is some1 gonnamove this topic
> [snapback]1069921[/snapback]​


its in the right place


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

isn't he talkin about a red belly piranha?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> isn't he talkin about a red belly piranha?
> [snapback]1069957[/snapback]​


my bad you right, i quess they dont want to move it, i think it should be closed he got his answer


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

u dont have that kind of power to close things lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

why close this thread? just move it to piranha discussions.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

haha just move not close


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yup


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

get at least a 40 gal breeder tank. the bigger the better tho


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Just get a 55 gallon tank or larger, that way if you run into another Pygo down the road it can be added with the other one as well.








~Taylor~


----------

